# Glory Hole by Cowan



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

After many years I finally bought what I think is the best duck hunting pic of all time


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

well done on the framing, sir, very nice


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yep here are my two Cowan duck theme prints*

Glory Hole is a great one. My two are Bad Angle (mallards) and Fox's Blind (coastal). Both prints dated 1980. Hard to take good images of glass.

Oldies but goodies. Thanks for posting yours.

If you don't have it, you need to get the Cowan Texas Treasures coffee table book too.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Great prints. I've got a few whitetail and bay fishing prints on my bucket list as well. I've tried to find one of my dad's favorites which is Storm Over Laredo as a gift but those things are rare and $$$$$$!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

willydavenport said:


> Great prints. I've got a few whitetail and bay fishing prints on my bucket list as well. I've tried to find one of my dad's favorites which is Storm Over Laredo as a gift but those things are rare and $$$$$$!


Storm Over Laredo isn't Cowan is it?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Storm Over Laredo isn't Cowan is it?


Nope...Gary Swanson


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice prints. Mt all time favorite is pintail alley


----------



## Land or Water (May 12, 2013)

Congrats... Very nice picture!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have that same print in my office . 292/800



bentman said:


> After many years I finally bought what I think is the best duck hunting pic of all time


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Anyone*

[/ATTACH]Anyone know this one , dad gave it to me after a divorces


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Think I'd have picked a different name than glory hole.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Think I'd have picked a different name than glory hole.


Don't think a 69 year old had the same thoughts regarding the name and its other connotations.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

What does that sign nailed up over the dog seat say?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Reality Czech said:


> What does that sign nailed up over the dog seat say?


Awesome!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Reality Czech said:


> What does that sign nailed up over the dog seat say?


The sign on the tree, in explicit and direct terms, warns hunters that this seat is reserved for canines only


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The sign above the dog
Says "if you can't lick your paws don't sit here"


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think it says paws...I believe it's "balls"


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Category5 said:


> I don't think it says paws...I believe it's "balls"


Winner


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Predate by many, many moons...*

That term, Glory Hole, as applies to duck hunting, has been around forever. A spot that earned a long reputation for producing consistently good shooting was often termed such. When I started hunting back in the 60s, tagging along with my dad and his buddies, they had several oxbows and marsh sloughs they referred to by that name. The modern meaning is hardly the meaning they wanted to convey. Knowing Jack Cowan, he wouldn't have cared a hoot what other connotations it may have gained recently, he'd have still called it a glory hole, that's the kind of guy he was. Wish I had one of those prints in my collection. -EJ


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Great pic. Unfortunate title.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Minnow Pause said:


> Great pic. Unfortunate title.


it's actually a painting, not a "pic"


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

ive got judas hen in the office. wife had a custom frame job done up for it.


----------

